# Pack goats on the jetties



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I'm down in Port Aransas, Texas standing on the seawall my 3 year old in hand, watching the ship channel for seaturtles... Countless fisherman/ and women walk past headed down the rocky jetty between the beach and the channel. They have backpacks loaded down with bait, tackel, rods, reels, snacks and drinks for the duration of their stay. Most are carrying a long dip net and a bucket... I cant help to imagine me with two of my pack goats loaded down headed out that 600 yard long jetty... I'm sure I would cause a huge crowd, but I think I'm on to something...
The goats would be fine on the rocks, and I could get all my gear out in one trip. The haul back would be the kodak moment. All the gear, then a limit of big redfish tied to the saddle would be great...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

The Goats could browse on Seaweed (kelp).


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds great as long as they wouldn't find any random fish hooks lying around. Had that happen to a dog once, it still had bait on is so she tried to eat it and it got stuck in her mouth (hooked), but luckily it didn't lodge in too deep and I was able to rip (ouch) it out without too much damage. Since then I've been cautious of those things!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you are on to something....its a great idea! I want to see pics! They would probably love playing around on the rocks!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Correction: I measured the jetties on google earth when I got home. They are 1200 yards long!!! I don't know the legality of packing goats down the jetties. On the beach I have seen people walking every kind of dog know to man, a cat, a pig, a rabbit, and a monkey...


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If it isn't posted then they are allowed.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We've been wondering for a while how the shark got the goat.

Maybe someone was fishing from the jetty with him.

http://www.surfersvillage.com/surfing/37583/news.htm


----------

